# Input/output error?  Acer Aspire One 722-0022

## jabreel

Hey all,

Just got a new netbook, wiped it clean and decided to make a little gentoo project with it.

(Acer Aspire One 722-0022).

Anyways, I was trying to install gentoo using a unetbootin usb stick, and after about a half hour of tinkering around, I suddenly was unable to do any kind of work in my mounted SDA partitions.  Couldn't ls any of my directories, had no write permissions, etc.. just gave me an Input/output error.  This happened multiple times after many of reboots, and also happened on a different hard drive (Wasn't the most reliable, had found it at work... was ditched because it had a corrupt windows install on it).  I'm not exactly sure how to pinpoint the issue here.  Could it have been bad hard drives?  My harddrive controller, bios firmware?

I'm not exactly an expert with unix based systems, so any insight would help greatly.

Thanks!

----------

## ShadowCat8

Greetings,

Well, in answer to your questions, yes.  It *could* be one or more of the possibilities that you offered above.  

Noting that all of those are hardware issues, I would next ask; Are you familiar with Hiren's or any other system-testing and/or rescue disk?  I would recommend running a disk check of some type to see if the disk and/or it's controller might be going south.

You can also check on the BIOS from Acer's site.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

